# What will all this crapp cost!?



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

How much for:

Pressurized co2 cylinder
The valve etc and crap, tubing, la la la

bubble diffuser (ladders are no good its a 55G)



and where do I get the co2 cylinder and who sells pressurized co2 when I run out

cheers n thanks

and I imagine I'll want an extra expensive SECOND cylinder so I never run out 

joy


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=297


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

holocron said:


> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=297


Ya thats about what I figured...

thanks


----------

